# Texas Breeders



## bolvangar (May 14, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any good breeders in Texas? Preferably within a 4-5 hour driving distance from Dallas. Looking for a working dog, male, color doesn't matter. Breeders listed in the other Texas thread I saw either don't currently have puppies or were a little out of my price range. Hoping there may be some additional reputable ones out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What's your price range? It's really the norm to get on a waiting list if you're looking for a good pup from a reputable breeder.


----------



## bolvangar (May 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> What's your price range? It's really the norm to get on a waiting list if you're looking for a good pup from a reputable breeder.


No more than 1500.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

bolvangar said:


> No more than 1500.


well I dont know if he is reputable but I have been talking to this guy who works with workline GSD's if you know a lot about gsd's talk to him and se if you like any of his pups... he currently has some at 4 weeks old. 

this is his email.. he is in college station

[email protected]

I am in no way recommending him but he has answered lots of my questions.

this is his first email to me a while back. spoke to him today and has some for $1000... once again this email was on March 19, 2010

"absolutely my name is Kyle and i am with Von Den Himmel kennels the dam of the pups is a black and red german import and has the following tittles schh1, kkl1, a1 sv certified hips, and is currently working on an AKC tracking tittle, she weighs 76 lbs, has great drives and has had wonderul litters in the past. the sire is a black sable of proven ddr blood from east germany and slovakia he is not currently titled but finished in personal protection training he weighs about 80-85 lbs the puppies will be light to black sable. they will be 1500.00 that garuntees hips good or better, health, and workability in any aspect of training if your intrested in any other prices, colors ect. please ask and i am willing to work with u thank you for your time, Kyle"

EDIT: Today he told me "The pups are $1000.00 garunteed health, hips good or better, and workability in any aspect of training the female is an import from germany with A1 certified hips and the male is from czechoslavakia and his hips are good and he is about to be ofa'd soon"


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

hope this helps!!


----------

